

Show HN: Exposure, a way to build photo narratives - kylebragger

I&#x27;ve been working with a colleague on a new product for amateur and pro photographers alike, called Exposure. It&#x27;s launching into beta this Monday, and our goal is to create a place for composing and consuming thoughtful photo narratives that truly respects the content (i.e. no crufty UI). There&#x27;s also a super smooth post creation experience we&#x27;re pretty excited about.<p>We&#x27;ll be letting more folks in soon, so if you&#x27;re a pro, semi-pro, amateur, or hobbyist photographer, it&#x27;d be great to get your feedback and&#x2F;or interest.<p>Here&#x27;s an example profile: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;luke.exposure.so&#x2F;<p>And an example post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;luke.exposure.so&#x2F;new-york<p>Register for an invite if you&#x27;re interested: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exposure.so&#x2F;invite<p>Thanks!
======
kylebragger
Clickable links:

[http://luke.exposure.so/](http://luke.exposure.so/)

[http://luke.exposure.so/new-york](http://luke.exposure.so/new-york)

[http://exposure.so/invite](http://exposure.so/invite)

------
petervandijck
Some feedback:

\- I really like the concept. Medium for Photography, basically.

\- Great design.

\- Is this mobile yet?

\- Your design seems to assume really large monitors.

\- Hovering over an image to see the title makes things slower (because it's
less scannable so it takes me more time to find out what to read next). Slow
is almost never good. Make it fast.

